# DirectTV HD Switch



## IMacBevan (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

To make a long and convoluted story somewhat shorter...Can someone make some suggestions on how to deal with the following.

In light of the impending change by DTV from MPEG2 to MPEG4 for HD channels, they called to tell me to change out my system for free. Come to find out, they are not willing to exchange like for like and want to charge me 299.00 for a leased HDDVR to replace my purchased HR10-250. 

Unfortunately due to where I live, at the moment the only thing available to me is Sattelite. However, I anticipate that in the next year to 18 months, fiber will be available and we can switch to an all in one service for phone/hi speed internet/tv/etc. 

I was curious if the standalone TIVO HDDVR would work with the free HD receiver DTV is offering? When I read the Tivo brochure, it says they don't support Sattelite with the series 3, but the guy at Best Buy says it would intgrate (I'm betting the guy at Best Buy is wrong). I like the idea of being able to use the DVR on a new system when available. I also like the idea of directly recording from my DVR to my computer instead of converting it from digital to analog back to digital in my computer. I also like that I own the unit instead of it being leased.

In surfing the forums I seem to recall seeing something about a 2 year commitment (something DTV has NOT mentioned in my discussions with them...)

Can someone give me some suggestions? Basically what I'm trying to do is keep going with what I have until some other options open up.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I beleive it was covered in one of the many threads about this already like here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373225

In short, MPEG2 isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Do you really think that DTV will alienate the HD customers and force them to get different equipment?

All the newer HD channeles added are MPEG4, so thius requires one of the newer receivers or DVR's (non-tivo).

The Series 3 and Tivo HD receievers will only record OTA (over the air or cable company and FIOS HD content that is non-sdv).

As far as the 2 year committiment goes, this isn't new. Use the mover's connection, get a upgrade or new receiver, and you get a 2 year committment. Standard for at least 18 months that I recall.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

cowboys2002 said:


> I beleive it was covered in one of the many threads about this already like here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373225
> 
> ...


Another thing to remeber is that the ETF has been raised to 20 dollars a months on advanced equipment, so it costs a lot more to break the contract.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I really don't think we know when MPEG2 is going away. Some thing sooner, some think later.

Read the thread on getting a deal, you should be able to work yourself a free or close to free HR20 HDDVR. If you can only get DTV then the commitment, which pro-rates over the 24 months, should not really be a problem. some say they talked their way out of the commitment also.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IMacBevan said:


> I was curious if the standalone TIVO HDDVR would work with the free HD receiver DTV is offering? When I read the Tivo brochure, it says they don't support Sattelite with the series 3, but the guy at Best Buy says it would intgrate (I'm betting the guy at Best Buy is wrong). I like the idea of being able to use the DVR on a new system when available. I also like the idea of directly recording from my DVR to my computer instead of converting it from digital to analog back to digital in my computer. I also like that I own the unit instead of it being leased.


No, the TiVoHD and the TiVo Series 3 will not be able to record from DirecTV, nor integrate with the DirecTV HD Receiver.

The only Tivo based DVR that can record HD from DirecTV is the HR10-250, and it can only record the MPEG2 HD channels which are very likely to go 
away soon.
(It will still be able to record the standard definition channels)
It doesn't complete TiVo functionality, no MRV, no TiVo to Go, no sending to the computer.
The only place to get the HR10-250 is Ebay, other auction sites or yard sales.

To DVR 99% of DirecTV HD channels, you need to get their HD DVR, the HR20 or HR21, HR20's are getting phased out, so you'll most likely have to get the HR21-700, and unless you want to pay $800+, it will be leased.

phox


----------



## IMacBevan (Oct 23, 2005)

In my discussions with them, I was told they would be phasing out the MPEG 2 programing by the end of december. 

So it seems that my only real option is to accept their offer for the 299.00 and attempt to get out of the 2 year commitment?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

IMacBevan said:


> In my discussions with them, I was told they would be phasing out the MPEG 2 programing by the end of december.
> 
> So it seems that my only real option is to accept their offer for the 299.00 and attempt to get out of the 2 year commitment?
> 
> ...


I think you can do better than the $299, at minimum get some program credits. Most people who try hard enough are still able to get something like $99 + credits.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

IMacBevan said:


> they called to tell me to change out my system for free... want to charge me 299.00 for a leased HDDVR


If they called with an offer for a free "change out," why are you now be asked to pay $299? Does not compute.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

NOT true. We'll keep the (woo-hoo) basic SEVEN Mpeg-2 HD channels we currently get for the forseeable future. Won't get any more, but what we have will stay. If you want the new stuff you need an HR20 or 21.


IMacBevan said:


> In my discussions with them, I was told they would be phasing out the MPEG 2 programing by the end of december.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

beartrap said:


> If they called with an offer for a free "change out," why are you now be asked to pay $299? Does not compute.


They offered a non-DVR for free.

I'm not sure anyone here REALLY knows when MPEG2 will be gone.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> NOT true. We'll keep the (woo-hoo) basic SEVEN Mpeg-2 HD channels we currently get for the forseeable future. Won't get any more, but what we have will stay. If you want the new stuff you need an HR20 or 21.


I sure hope what you say is true. Do you have any sources that confirm this???


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

IMacBevan said:


> ...I was curious if the standalone TIVO HDDVR would work with the free HD receiver DTV is offering? When I read the Tivo brochure, it says they don't support Sattelite with the series 3, but the guy at Best Buy says it would intgrate (I'm betting the guy at Best Buy is wrong)...


No HD Tivo has component or HDMI inputs, which is the only way to port HD video out of the receiver, so no, it would not work. Typically all HD inputs are RF inputs (modulated 8VSB, DVB-S, or QAM).


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...I'm not sure anyone here REALLY knows when MPEG2 will be gone.


I'd be willing to bet that no one anywhere, including at DTV, has any idea when MPEG2 will be gone.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, Doris. She and I spend a lot of time together and she's usually very reliable. Do a search for "Courtesy HD Channels_EXP" among other things.


ArcticGabe said:


> Do you have any sources that confirm this???


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

I got the same call saying they would upgrade me for FREE. I called the number and the young man said he would swap out both of my HR10-250's, multiswitch, and dish, so that I could continue to receive HD. I have a whole thread documenting the experience at dbstalk

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108311

If you read the thread you'll see I was told free, then $598, then free again after credits.

To the OP. I would call them back and press the issue. They cannot keep doing this bait and switch to people.


----------

